# Alternative zu PVC/PUR Schlauch



## Longinos (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Für meine erste Wasserkühlung nutze ich einen PVC Schlauch und finde den Geruch nicht so toll, außerdem soll mit der Zeit durch die Schläuche das System verschlacken! Da ich eine Externe Wasserkühlung habe und die Schlauchlänge nicht gerade kurz ausfällt will ich so schnell wie möglich zu einem anderen Schlauch wechseln!
Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit den EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch hat, oder andere 16/10 Schläuche empfehlen kann die nicht so stark riechen/Ausdünstungen haben wie PVC/PUR Schläuche und Gesundheitlich nicht so bedenklich sind! 

Carpe diem 

Longinos


----------



## Trash123 (2. Juni 2016)

Schaue dir mal Primoflex- oder Nopreneschläuche an.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juni 2016)

Mayhems Ultra Clear ist ohne Weichmacher


----------



## iAcki (3. Juni 2016)

Guten  Morgen Forum,

ich darf mich mal einklinken? 
Ich bin leider von meinen Alphacool Schläuchen enttäuscht, da diese nun nach zwei Monaten gelb, anstatt klar/blau sind. Nun bin ich schon am Überlegen mit Hardtubes anzufangen, aber dann muss ich ja wieder alle Fittinge kaufen, daher nun die Frage, trüben diese PVC-Schläuche auch?

Gruß Christian


----------



## keks4 (3. Juni 2016)

Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
Einmal kaufen und ruhe haben für lange Zeit


----------



## iAcki (3. Juni 2016)

Hi Keks4,

das mit dem Neoprene-Schlauch ist mir auch schon gekommen, aber das mit dem reinen Schwarz sagt mir nicht zu 100% zu (ich mag halt das Durchsichtige, klare, farblose), hatte ich aber als Alternative immer im Hinterkopf. Ich müsste dann halt nur den Schriftzug entfernen, aber das war laut Forenbeiträgen auch kein Thema.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Longinos (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Ein Neoprene Schlauch wäre dann also geruchfrei und zersetzt sich nicht mit der Zeit so dass das System verschlackt, sehe ich das richtig?

Danke für die Antworten!

Longinos


----------



## cHrIzZzI (3. Juni 2016)

Ja der hält ewig! 
Mit der Schrift habe ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht,  die geht nicht so leicht ab und nach dem abkratzen hast du dann kratz spuren drauf....! 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Longinos (3. Juni 2016)

Abziehlack wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit oder ein Schrumpfschlauch wer das Schwarz vom Neopren nicht mag, müsste man halt ausprobieren!? mir ist die Farbe jetzt nicht so wichtig nach dem PVC Geruch!


----------



## cHrIzZzI (3. Juni 2016)

Ich denke keiner schneidet sein Schlauch so kurz das er fast vom fitting rutscht,  oder? 
Ich habe immer ein paar mm mehr,  dann sollte es auch so klappen fals er schrumpft 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Longinos (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo cHrIzZzI

Ich bin halt ein Sicherheits bedürftiger Mensch und will es ganz genau wissen.^^

Vielleicht kann noch jemand was zu dem EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch sagen?
Sonst werde ich es mal mit Neopren versuchen, wenn das die einzige Alternative gegen den Geruch von PVC ist!


----------



## keks4 (3. Juni 2016)

Ich habe den 13/10 Norprene im Einsatz (im gegensatz zu wohl allen anderen mag ich die Schrift, damit sehen die Norprene wie Hydraulikschläuche aus, bin Landmaschinenmechaniker ) und habe keinerlei beschwerden anzubringen  habe Weder weichmacherschnodder in den Kühlern noch sonst was


----------



## iAcki (3. Juni 2016)

Hoffe das Threadnapping war ok?! Ich werde nun auch beim nächsten Projekt HT für den sichtbaren Bereich und den Neo für alles weitere nehmen. Muss nämlich leider das Case wechseln, da ich echt von beidem (Schlauch und Case) enttäuscht bin. 

Werde hierzu aber in meinem "Case" Thread weiter posten. 

Gruß Christian und vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 
Super Community.


----------



## Longinos (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo

So jetzt konnte ich 5 Geruch Tests machen und Montage an BitsPower 
Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 16/10mm - shiny silver


Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) – Schwarz
EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm – mattschwarz:
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch 15,9/9,5 mm – klar
Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm 
Masterkleer Schlauch 16/10mm - transparent

Der Norprene den keks4 empfohlen hat ist eine Offenbarung, fast Geruchsneutral wenn man nicht gerade die Nase an die Schlauchöffnung hält! Die Überwurfmutter kann man auch leicht von Hand anbringen ohne Zange was bei den anderen Schläuchen nicht so einfach ist! Nur der Bigeradius ist etwas geringer als bei den anderen Schläuchen also nicht der Rede wert und das aussehen muss man halt mögen. Es ist aber wert darüber hinwegzusehen wenn man die Vorteile beachtet gegenüber PCV/PUR Schlauch die einen nervigen Eigengeruch haben das System mit der Zeit Verschlacken und Milchig werden bei transparenten Schläuchen!

Der EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT riecht bei weitem am stärksten und für die Überwurfmutter braucht man eine Zange! Der Bigeradius ist genauso gut wie bei den übrigen vier  Schläuchen!
 Da ich auf den EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch neugierig war der bis auf den Geruch dieselben Vorteile hat wie der Norprene Schlauch hab ich diesen jetzt im System verbaut und lass ihn jetzt im System. Sollte sich der Geruch nicht legen wird dieser dann restlos gegen den Norprene ausgetauscht! Zurzeit kann ich nur davon abraten diese Schlauch zu kaufen alleine wegen des starken Eigengeruchs ist nämlich dauerlüften angesagt!

Wen man einen  transparent SoftTube Schlauch für das System verwenden möchte währe der PrimoChill PrimoFlex die beste Wahl da dieser auch fast keinen eigengeruch aufweist und die Überwurfmutter noch von Hand aufgeschraubt werden kann.
Für die 2 transparenten stellen in meinem System werde ich mir mal Hard Tubing genauer ansehen EK Water Blocks 2x EK-HD PETG und Alphacool HardTube 16/11mm Borosilikatglas sind schon bestellt. Wobei Borosilikatglas für mich am interessantesten sein dürfte.

Mayhems Ultra Clear und Masterkleer transparent riechen schon etwas mehr als der PrimoChill PrimoFlex aber bei weitem nicht so stark wie der EK Water Blocks Schlauch. Eine Zange ist auch hier hilfreich für die Überwurfmutter!
Wer eine Zange verwendet nicht vergessen die Überwurfmutter muss dabei gegen zerkratzen geschützt werden!

schönen Tag wünscht 
Longinos


----------



## cHrIzZzI (9. Juni 2016)

Der Mayhams Ultra habe ich sich,  der ist wohl als einziger ohne Weichmacher. 


Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Longinos (16. Juni 2016)

Auch wenn der Geruch des  EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch schon etwas nachgelassen hat nach 1  Woche, hab ich ihn jetzt aus meinem System verbannt und Luftlagerung im Dachboden verordnet!  
Jetzt brauch ich auch nicht mehr mein Zimmer Dauerlüften mit dem Norprene Schlauch!

Bilder gibt's jetzt auch auf meinem Profil zu dem ganzen System. Die Lüfter bringen zurzeit noch nichts außer das sie Blau Leuchten 
wenn ich will. ^^  
Jedenfalls warte ich noch auf Hochsommerliche Temperaturen um dann zu entscheiden ob ich durchsichtiges Plexi an den Lüftern anbringe für eine Optimierte Luftströmung.

Carpe diem 

Longinos


----------



## Repsoler (28. Oktober 2019)

Passt für den Noprene Tubing Schaluch (15,9 / 9,6) ein 16/10er Anschluss?


----------



## cHrIzZzI (28. Oktober 2019)

Ja

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Repsoler (28. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es mittlerweile eine durchsichtigen weichmacherfreien Schlauch?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## SpatteL (28. Oktober 2019)

Mayhems Ultra Clear soll da wohl ganz gut sein oder Tygon 2375, allerdings schwer zu bekommen und sau teuer.


----------

